# Pokémon Showdown



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 1, 2014)

*Pokémon Showdown*

Is this a thing that people have heard of? I tried to find a thread for it, but I couldn't.

http://play.pokemonshowdown.com/

I'm quite enjoying it! Since I don't have the time or money to buy the new games and train my Pokémon to reasonable competitive standards, this has been kind of a fun and quick way to still play. I'm kind of getting thrown for a loop by all the new Pokémon and moves and items and _type_; I haven't played Pokémon since Emerald...

So does anyone else play this? I don't know if there's a group/friend option or anything, but my username is Ensemble of Wolves if anyone wants to battle me! You'd probably win pretty easily! =P


----------



## Hiikaru (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Showdown*

There actually is one! It's hiding out in the competitive battling sub-forum (underneath where this thread is posted), so that might be why you couldn't find it.

I'm not sure if it's possible to create groups or friends, so you might just have to remember people's usernames. Mine is Hausekatze! Feel free to VM me or something about battling. I typically exist around 5 pm to 6 am MST and I'm around more on not-Tuesday and not-Sunday days. My sister (sonic29) might also be around (4 pm - midnight), but she said she's not sure because her wireless card has been acting badly.

It was hard getting used to all the new stuff! I think the new type is what throws off the most people. I fight so many people who repeatedly use the wrong attack on me because they can't figure out why it's not working. So, you're definitely not alone. It's still a pretty good time to get into it, though, while people are testing out new things and trying to figure out the new meta-game.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Pokémon Showdown*

I'd suggest that if you want to get into competitive Pokemon you should use Showdown.

Right now.

Today.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Pokémon Showdown*

I play on showdown. Cool site :P

I'm Korrinasprincess on there.

Me and my friend Hikanearylup have battled each other on there too.

One of the teams i made is Diantha's team from x and y lol. Too bad it kinda sticks D: maybe i added it to the wrong tier, though....xDDD;


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 18, 2019)

*Re: Pokémon Showdown*



Hikanearylup said:


> We should have some more battles sometime.


I think after i generally have token a break from forums long enough (hopefully it won't be too long. and anyways i couldn't resist the erge to post on this forum today xD), we should indeed have another battle. Battling you and Melanie on pokemon showdown is a really fun activity :3


----------

